# Moving fowards



## jackster (Dec 15, 2011)

I made my first post a little while back and have spent a ton of time reading thread after thread . I also picked up 2 fine scale modeler magazines and they have also been helpful .
I am waiting for a delivery today from Hobbby linc . I picked up 5 more kits and more importantly a ton of paint and supplies . I am very anxious to try out 2 basic airbrush kits I purchased I took the advice of some others on here and will try out these propellant based systems before spending decent money on a real setup with a compressor . Seemed like the badger airbrushes are well liked here and a dual action seemed to be the consensus . 

Now I need to figure out how to post pictures on here so I can get soe real critiques/tips on my builds . I am so looking foward to doing the German style molting cammo patterns Just with the info I've picked up from this site and I feel my builds are already improving greatly . Thanks to all of you who contirbute tips and advice . 

As a guy who hadn't built a model in 32 years this site has been a godsend . Hopefully I will get some pics of my builds on here in the very near future . 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 15, 2011)

Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2011)

Look forward to seeing some pics of your work, and don't be afraid to ask if you need help or advice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool, and welcome to the "I hadn't built a model in 20+years" club!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2011)

This place is great ain't it?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your work. Glad you like the place.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't hide in the woodwork. Welcome.


----------



## jackster (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys things have already changed since my last post. I did some basic airbrushing with the propellant setup and showed my wife the difference (what a big difference ) and she agreed to buy me a real airbrush setup and compressor for Christmas . 

So any advice would be appreciated . Form what I have read I know I should get a dual action . I've read many positive reviews on the Badger airbrushes . AS a novice I want something I can use now but will also be able to grow into as I get more expeirence . I really have no idea about compressors . I am a trim carpenter and have plenty of expeirence with big compressors and I have 3 . I sure could use some guidance on which airbrush /compressor setup would be a good fit for me . I'll basically be building 1:48 to 1:32 scale WW2 airplanes and maybe a tank or 2 . 

I read a quote in the Fine Scale Moldeler magazine where the author said " When I 1st got an airbrush my models stopped looking like plastic toys and started looking like real replicas ". I know see exactly what he meant by that . 

I like the fact this cheap setup allowed me to screw model master 1/2 ounce bottles right on to it but I imagine you could buy an attachement to allow any system to do this in addition to the paint holder it comes with . Any advice would be appreciated .


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2011)

Jackster, I use a Iwata compressor and airbrush. The compressor is a Studio Series and the airbrush is the Eclipse. If you have a Hobby Lobby near by the newspaper usually has a 40% off coupon in it or you can go online and print a coupon off. One catch, one coupon per day per customer per item. The compressor was $199.95 and the brush was $189.85 so the coupon really helps. I really like what I have and am able to do rather decent with it. Hope this helps. Oh and they keep plenty of repair parts in stock as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## jackster (Dec 16, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Jackster, I use a Iwata compressor and airbrush. The compressor is a Studio Series and the airbrush is the Eclipse. If you have a Hobby Lobby near by the newspaper usually has a 40% off coupon in it or you can go online and print a coupon off. One catch, one coupon per day per customer per item. The compressor was $199.95 and the brush was $189.85 so the coupon really helps. I really like what I have and am able to do rather decent with it. Hope this helps. Oh and they keep plenty of repair parts in stock as well.



Thanks Aaron . I have a Hobby Lobby in driving distance but I have not been in one . Do they have a decent selection of airbrushes and compressors in the store , or like many places do you have to order it online ? I have seen the coupons and that is a big savings . I would like to actually see and handel this purchase and not order it online . I wll research your setup . Thanks . That is what I need , a starting point as there are SO many choices and I have so little knowledge .


----------



## jackster (Dec 16, 2011)

I have 1 more question . I'm looking at the iwata ninja jet compressor . Any thoughts on that one ? I also see the blue testors unit for a cheap price but the plastic shell makes it look cheaply made to me . So I'm leaning towards the ninja and wondered if anyone had on opinion or review for me .
Thanks


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Dec 16, 2011)

I would always recommend that you visit a store which sells brushes and compressors, if at all possible, since most will allow you to handle some, and judge which feels most comfortable. I have fairly large hands, and find that a Paasche VL sits quite well; several friends use Badger brushes, but they always feel too light, almost fragile (even though I know that they're not.) 
Compressors can be a bit of a nightmare to choose, but noise can be a prime consideration, with a family anywhere nearby. Some have a single cylinder, with direct connection into the brush; while cheaper, the noise can be a big turn-off, and you will have to have a long hose, to smooth out the airflow, and there's also the possibility of water in the hose.
More expensive types, with a storage tank and water filter, can have a motor similar to a fridge motor, which will emit just a faint hum, and may also have an automatic cut-out, when the tank reaches its set (by you, preferably) pressure, which saves wear on the motor, and on the electricity bill, as well. The minimum you'll need is a supply of half a cubic foot per minute; anything smaller, and a decent airbrush might use more than your supply, and that can cause all sorts of pulsing problems with your paint flow.


----------



## jackster (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I made the move . I bought the Iwata studio series ninja jet compressor . It's nice and small . For the airbrush I bought the Paasche VL double action model. Got them at Hobby Lobby and used the 40% off coupons on both pieces . Had to go inot the store 2 times but it certainly was worth the savings . 
I'll do a bunch of reading tonight and give it a whirl tommorrow . I give a review after I put this setup through some paces . It may help a newbie like me as I really have almost no expeirence with an airbrush . 

Thanks to all of you who responded esp Aaron with the hobby lobby coupon tip .


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2011)

Good buy Jack. You'll be happy with. I have a Paasche VL but split the #3 nozzle so need to get a new one before I can use that one again. Using my Iwata HP-C now.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice. Now post some pics of your results!


----------

